# Reflective Markers for Night Riding



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

So, I am looking to get my hands on some reflective tags/markers for night riding.

I have seen 1-2" discs that are nailed to trees on some trails, but I cannot find them online at all. The only things I have seen are trail marking tacks, which I suppose could work well, like this:
Trail tacks
These directional ones are cool, but 1/2" diameter doesn't seem sufficient

Can someone point me in the right direction, please?


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Reflective tacks*



CharacterZero said:


> So, I am looking to get my hands on some reflective tags/markers for night riding.
> 
> I have seen 1-2" discs that are nailed to trees on some trails, but I cannot find them online at all. The only things I have seen are trail marking tacks, which I suppose could work well, like this:
> Trail tacks
> ...


Those reflective tacks work really well! Put them about eye level and they light up great! We like them especially in the fall when leaves can make finding the trails tough sometimes. They are really unobtrusive during the day, you won't even notice them! PM time they really are easy to find! Plus, they come w/a eazy install device built in!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't. They're ugly as heck in the day. Get a better lighting system.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

thefriar said:


> Don't. They're ugly as heck in the day. Get a better lighting system.


Although I appreciate your curt and very helpfu...nevermind.

This isn't my land and the owner wants something in place. This will be open to the public, so if YOU want to foot the bill for ALL to have access to 900 lumen lighting systems, shoot me a PM.

Otherwise, have a nice day!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

If you're talking about the white backed blue or red reflective circles and attaching them to trees, they look like crud and they're not quite as good. I hate them and my response was a reaction.

That said, an alternative would be to purchase reflective paint and blaze the trees, it won't look as garish and will still be effective for following the trail. We've used it in New England forest that is dense as get out, and dark as heck, and it works well. And during the day, it looks like a regular blaze.

Git some!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

thefriar said:


> If you're talking about the white backed blue or red reflective circles and attaching them to trees, they look like crud and they're not quite as good. I hate them and my response was a reaction.
> 
> That said, an alternative would be to purchase reflective paint and blaze the trees, it won't look as garish and will still be effective for following the trail. We've used it in New England forest that is dense as get out, and dark as heck, and it works well. And during the day, it looks like a regular blaze.
> 
> Git some!


Just ribbin for the knee-jerk reaction, man!

I don't think they are necessary, although one or two well-marked low branches have definitely been appreciated. 9/10 times I won't hit a trail at night for the initial ride anyways, so I almost always know the trail.

Just trying to get a good line on what is currently in use so that I can pass it on!


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

EDIT:misread the OP, looking for a 2" round sign, not an everyday reflective sign


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dl1030 said:


> EDIT:misread the OP, looking for a 2" round sign, not an everyday reflective sign


No sweat, glad my notifications worked...your post of :
http://www.vosssigns.com/Arrows.htm

Great resource for trail marking signs with bulk discounts...a bit bigger than what I am looking for for this specific application, but certainly some relevant materials at seemingly good prices.

Thanks again.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Hunti...Z+Trail+Marker_c50_s46_p73_i9350_product.html

i had never heard of these before so you have me looking now


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

3 1/8"
http://nutron-osm.com/trail-marking-signage-systems/reflective-trailite-markers/


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone has marked a bunch of my trails with 1" plastic reflective strip that they have cut into 2" to 3" long arrow shapes with scissors. They have stapled them on every obstacle you're likely to hit at night and the arrows point to the trail. You could safely ride these trails with the light from a cell phone. looks like the tape in the middle.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I ride at a public park quite a bit. This park allows hunting for a few weeks out of the year. I noticed some small reflective tacks and things hanging from trees while riding at night last fall. They work great because they really reflect well with any light and can't be seen during the day.

http://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Specialties-Reflective-Trail-Tacks/dp/B0016IG7BG
http://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Specialties-Lights-Trailmarker-Reflective/dp/B0000AVELM

It is amazing how bright these suckers are. Good luck in your search.


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's what I use. They're darn near invisible during the day but you can't miss them at night. Not the best pics but you get the idea.


----------

